

Show HN: T0 – A simple (and yet another) URL shortener - wenbin
https://t0.io

======
wenbin
Just a quick & dirty project during Thanksgiving vacation ...

btw, What features do you want most for a url shortener?

~~~
knyte
Not requiring the "[http://"](http://") part, perhaps. (Automatically
appending it if it isn't there).

~~~
wenbin
Fixed. Thanks!

------
wenbin
Added password-protected function.

